# should i quit  caffeine?



## nikos_ (Dec 24, 2012)

what do you think,is caffeine good for our overall health?
it gives us energy yes,but isn't it takes it back?


after 2+ weeks without coffee i feel much more energetic and calm(at the same time) all day long
never took caf as sup,yet anyway,maybe i try it

here are 2 usefull threads about caffeine

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/154224-caffeine-good-bad.html
Fit or not, caffeine works


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Dec 24, 2012)

nikos_ said:


> what do you think,is caffeine good for our overall health?
> it gives us energy yes,but isn't it takes it back?
> 
> 
> ...



*Fit or Not, Caffeine Works*

Good article.  It like many of the articles posted on ironmagazine come from Fit or not, caffeine works

*Credit The Source*

What I don't care for is that ironmagazine does *NOT *credit ergo-log.com (Fit or not, caffeine works) as the source.  

_*Why not? *_

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Z499 (Dec 24, 2012)

Caffine effects people differently, with some people it makes them hyper as hell, with others it doesn't do shit. You can build up a tolerance to caffeine and then you don't get the stimulated feeling as much.


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 24, 2012)

i believe that there are better ergogenics that caffeine
like creatine and adaptogens


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Dec 24, 2012)

nikos_ said:


> i believe that there are better ergogenics that caffeine
> like creatine and adaptogens



 *Better? * 

I'd say it is more like different.  

*Caffeine*

I find caffeine boost my workout performance. 

Not only that but caffeine has been shown to enhance the benefits of creatine under the right conditions.  

If you go to ergo-log.com on the right under "Catagories" click on Caffeine.  You find research on combining it with creatine.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 24, 2012)

u r right
different

what i do not like is that energy spike that caffeine gives and the way i feel after it;s effection passes
(omg my english sucks)


i m refering to a day's energy,not about workout only


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Dec 24, 2012)

nikos_ said:


> u r right
> different
> 
> what i do not like is that energy spike that caffeine gives and the way i feel after it;s effection passes



I like how it jacks me up for my workouts.  

(omg my english sucks) 

It's better than my Spanish. 



nikos_ said:


> i m refering to a day's energy,not about workout only



I agree. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## robbymorals (Dec 27, 2012)

Caffeine can give good benefit for us but all we know, it has different effect to each one of us. If we can have benefits for it, continue to take it, if not, try to quit.


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 28, 2012)

btw,i must admit that i used to having caffeine from the worst possible source
instant coffee with cold water and ice shaked in the shaker we drink whey


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 29, 2012)

nikos_ said:


> btw,i must admit that i used to having caffeine from the worst possible source
> instant coffee with cold water and ice shaked in the shaker we drink whey


What's so bad about that source?  

Drink it or not. Just try not to get addicted to it.


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 29, 2012)

coffea is made from the fruits of the tree coffea
what's left from this proces,with some chemical treatment gives us the frape

frappenation animation -- how to make a greek frapp? coffee - YouTube



i used to drink one daily,now i quit it


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 30, 2012)

nikos_ said:


> what i do not like is that energy spike that caffeine gives and *the way i feel after it;s effection passes*



hit then a deflated feeling afterwards".


here is the expession i need
just found it in an article about sugar
nm


plus,the coffee,stops my appetite

these are good reasons for me to quit it


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jan 2, 2013)

Merkaba said:


> What's so bad about that source?
> 
> Drink it or not. Just try not to get addicted to it.




it is not as fresh as the real beans freshly ground, and who knows what chemicals added to keep it "fresh" once opened....


----------



## raavn111 (Jan 17, 2013)

taking too much caffeine may make us addicted to it which is bad for our health


----------



## paul99 (Jan 22, 2013)

Tea is more useful than coffee if you are addicted to caffeine than you should have tea,no doubt its good in a way but access of everything is bad, have tea,coffee,only once or twice a day not more than that.
it increases the blood flow in body and give it warmness.
Drink water a lot.have shakes which are natural they have benefits.


----------



## robono (Jan 23, 2013)

The problem w/ caffene is that it makes you shit out your food b4 you can absorb all the nutients out of it, man. Sucks, huh?:


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 25, 2013)

@paul99   i ve heard that the green tea is very helthy and usefull beverage,don't know personally,i ll checked it someday

@robono  i think that it's causes problem only for the protein absortion


anyway,gents,i quiet caffeine for a month+ now,i feel much better this way
i recommend to give a try


----------



## robono (Jan 25, 2013)

All i know is after my morning cup...it immediatly time to visit the white throne.


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 25, 2013)

me too when i was drinking coffee and smoking for breakfast,lol
you know,when i quit it i had problem with going to the toilet for some days
now i eat a fruit and 2 gr vitamin c and i go toilet as well

anyway,nikos likes visiting the white throne


----------



## paul99 (Jan 26, 2013)

paul99 said:


> Tea is more useful than coffee if you are addicted to caffeine than you should have tea,no doubt its good in a way but access of everything is bad, have tea,coffee,only once or twice a day not more than that.
> it increases the blood flow in body and give it warmness.
> Drink water a lot.have shakes which are natural they have benefits.



Any comments?

marketing ideas for personal trainers


----------



## ChickDiesel (Jan 27, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> what do you think,is caffeine good for our overall health?
> it gives us energy yes,but isn't it takes it back?
> 
> 
> ...



I believe it depends on the individual and of course the derivation.  I prefer to consume natural forms of caffeine, like coffee, tea, yerba mate etc.  But artificial variations like caffiene anyhydrous is more on a medicinal level and to me can pose greater side effects if dosages are not monitored.  Of course natural forms can also cause health problems if not used in moderation, but that's the key!  MODERATION


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 29, 2013)

Use Yerba Mate/Green Tea mix... hope this helps


----------



## raavn111 (Jan 30, 2013)

Increased amounts of caffeine lead to dependency due to increased tolerance and hence the need for greater amounts to gain the same stimulatory benefits. Heavy users who have to go without can experience withdrawal symptoms such as headaches and fatigue. Too much caffeine can produce restlessness, nausea, sleep difficulties, upset stomach, increased urine production causing dehydration, and cardiac arrhythmias (irregular heartbeats). It has also been associated with elevated blood pressure in sensitive persons.

............................


----------



## Gayle (Feb 1, 2013)

I prefer to stick with water and lemon or decaf green tea. Better for you and not addictive. Those who choose to detox are always told straight away to cut out caffeine. Its associated with all sorts of things from high BP to cellulite.


----------



## slinsane (Feb 15, 2013)

I always have to take a break from caffeine so my receptor sites have the time to become more sensitive to it again.  If you take a break for a week and come back to it, the stuff works better.


----------



## jimm (Feb 19, 2013)

Lol at ppl getting "amped" on caffeine


----------



## EO600bp (Feb 27, 2013)

prolonged caffiene use leads to adrenal fatigue....run down,no energy, sluggish after meals, genreally feel like crap.....I used to have a Rockstar fro breakfast every morning, after a few months I started having adrenal fatigue symptoms, so I replaced the morning caffiene drink with a non caffienated sugar drink and felt much better....i still got going because of the sugar but then got hungry an hour and a half later so I could eat more food during the day...win win


----------

